# [Risolto] MSI BToes usb dongle

## ciro64

Egregi;

Posseggo un adattatore bluetooth di MSI.

Sto seguendo  questa guida

Il device è quindi riconosciuto.

```

# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -e^[TPD] | grep -e Cls=e0 -B1 -A1

T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0a5c ProdID=2101 Rev= 0.00

```

lsusb mi restituisce:

```

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. A-Link BlueUsbA2 Bluetooth

```

Premesso che nelle USE flags ho inserito "bluetooth", provando ad emergere cme indicato bluez-utils e bluez-libs, mi da conflitto con 

```
net-wireless/bluez

      Latest version available: 4.39-r2

      Latest version installed: 4.39-r2

```

Qui, non so che pensare, ne come proseguire.

Grazie per eventuali consigli.Last edited by ciro64 on Sat Dec 19, 2009 11:38 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pierino_89

Dalla versione 4 il pacchetto bluez rimpiazza bluez-utils e bluez-libs. Quindi se hai già bluez sei a posto.

----------

## Apetrini

Aggiungi la use "old-daemons".

----------

## pierino_89

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Aggiungi la use "old-daemons".

 

Perché? Non è detto che gli servano. O sbaglio?

----------

## ciro64

Grazie per le risposte;

ho aggiunto old-daemons quindi ri-emerso bluez, un /etc/init.d/dbus reload 

però.. situazione invariata:

```

c2qyt ~ # /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

* Shutting down Bluetooth...                                                [ok]

* Starting Bluetooth...

*     Starting bluetoothd...                                                [ok]

*     Starting rfcomm...                                                    [ok]

c2qyt ~ # hciconfig 

c2qyt ~ # 

```

mi sento ultra-ignorante  :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pierino_89

Hai installato il firmware?

----------

## ciro64

avevo preventivamente installato bluez-firmware

----------

## pierino_89

Prova a guardare nei log cosa succede quando avvii il servizio o lanci hciconfig (dmesg o /var/log/messages)

----------

## ciro64

Togliendo e reinserendo il dispositivo in dmesg:

```
[ 3342.454032] usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 4

[ 3344.263012] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

[ 3344.421165] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=2101

[ 3344.421169] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 3344.421172] usb 4-2: Product: BCM92045DG-Flash

[ 3344.421174] usb 4-2: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[ 3344.421279] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

riavviando il servizio bluetooth o hciconfig, nulla in dmesg; (/var/log/messages non c'è   :Shocked:  )

----------

## pierino_89

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> (/var/log/messages non c'è   )

 

Questo non è molto bello... /var/log/syslog c'è? Hai installato syslog-ng o un qualche logger di sistema?

Controlla in lsmod che sia caricato btusb.

----------

## ciro64

Accidenti, quando mi è partito il disco ed ho reinstallato mi son scordato d syslog-ng;

adesso è ok.

Quinid con tail -f /var/log/messages, riavviando bluetooth daemon ottengo:

```
Oct  5 13:48:20 c2qyt bluetoothd[367]: Can't remove GN bridge

Oct  5 13:48:20 c2qyt bluetoothd[367]: Stopping SDP server

Oct  5 13:48:20 c2qyt bluetoothd[367]: Exit

Oct  5 13:48:20 c2qyt bluetoothd[447]: Bluetooth daemon 4.39

Oct  5 13:48:20 c2qyt bluetoothd[447]: Starting SDP server

Oct  5 13:48:20 c2qyt bluetoothd[447]: Can't create GN bridge

Oct  5 13:48:20 c2qyt bluetoothd[447]: Starting experimental netlink support

Oct  5 13:48:20 c2qyt bluetoothd[447]: Failed to find Bluetooth netlink family

```

chiaramente con hciconfig non accade nulla.

in lsmod non c'è ombra di btusb

non so se può servire, comunque:

```
lsmod|grep hci

ohci1394               23412  0 

ieee1394               51584  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               18292  0 

ssb                    27992  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               16720  0 

ehci_hcd               27320  0 

usbcore               101732  8 usblp,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

ahci                   27256  0 

libata                116524  54 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,

sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,p.....

.....[Cut]......

```

Restando in tema lsmod:

```
# lsmod|grep blu

bluetooth              39524  6 sco,bnep,rfcomm,l2cap

rfkill                 10288  1 bluetooth

```

(Comunque grazie infinite davvero per tutto l'aiuto che mi state dando)

----------

## pierino_89

Prova a caricare quel modulo. Su un sito indicava quello come driver richiesto.

----------

## ciro64

Siiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy: 

era proprio il modulo btusb

```

c2qyt ~ # hciconfig 

hci0:   Type: USB

   BD Address: 00:02:72:CA:33:F9 ACL MTU: 1017:8 SCO MTU: 64:8

   UP RUNNING PSCAN 

   RX bytes:4721 acl:10 sco:0 events:116 errors:0

   TX bytes:792 acl:10 sco:0 commands:57 errors:0

c2qyt ~ # 

```

Immensamente grazie  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

(Gentoo: un gioiello di valore incommensurabile   :Very Happy: ; mi piace sempre di più  :Razz:  )

----------

## pierino_89

Una gentoo è per sempre   :Razz: 

Aggiungi btusb a /etc/conf.d/modules, se vuoi che lo sia anche lui   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ciro64

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Una gentoo è per sempre  
> 
> 

 

Me ne sto rendendo conto   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aggiungi btusb a /etc/conf.d/modules, se vuoi che lo sia anche lui  

 

[/quote]

Fatto; ancora 1000 Grazie.

posso offrire (però solo virtualmente) una birretta

dd if=/dev/pint of=/dev/usb/spina/Pierino_89 

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

'ngiorno.

riapro la discussione:

il mio dispositivo bluetooth da shell sembra funzionare correttamente.

E' presente

```
c2qyt ~ # hciconfig 

hci0:   Type: USB

   BD Address: 00:02:72:CA:33:F9 ACL MTU: 1017:8 SCO MTU: 64:8

   UP RUNNING PSCAN 

   RX bytes:1296 acl:0 sco:0 events:58 errors:0

   TX bytes:448 acl:0 sco:0 commands:46 errors:0

```

Per prova... ecco che riconosce il mio antennino gps.

```
c2qyt ~ # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

   00:02:76:C5:D2:D4   Nokia LD-3W

c2qyt ~ # 

```

In passato avevo provato con gnome-bluetooth e funzionava.

Ora, provando a riemergerlo, ottengo questo errore.

```
 # emerge gnome-bluetooth -pvt

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 547 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  net-wireless/libbtctl-0.11.1  USE="-debug -doc" 325 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/openobex-1.5  USE="bluetooth syslog usb -debug -irda" 392 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36  USE="-debug" 307 kB

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 1,569 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/openobex-1.5', 'merge')

    >=net-wireless/bluez-4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/libbtctl-0.11.1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/bluez-libs-2.25 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-0.9.1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Qualcuno saprebbe consigliarmi e "sbrogliare" questa piccola matassa ?

Oppure invece di gnome-bluetooth usare qualcos'altro ?

Grazie per eventuali pensieri.

----------

## pierino_89

Facilissimo. Rimuovi bluez-libs e bluez-utils e installa buez.

----------

## ciro64

Sono già in questa situazione:

```

net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2 was built with the following:

USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer (multilib) usb -debug -doc -old-daemons -test-programs"

```

Ho emerso allora bluez-gnome

Ora, se avvio per esempio

```
$ bluetooth-wizard
```

ma anche con bluetooth-properties o bluetooth-browse

ottengo 

Sementation fault   :Shocked: 

mmm forse mi sto perdendo in un bichiere d'acqua... però........  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pierino_89

Le due cose sono slegate fra loro... Hai dato revdep-rebuild dopo aver fatto quello che ti ho detto?

----------

## ciro64

Si... 

```

* Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

----------

## pierino_89

Immagino tu abbia riavviato quindi non ti dico di riavviare il servizio. Hcitool funziona?

----------

## ciro64

Innanzitutto infinite grazie Pierino_89 per l'aiuto che mi offri  :Smile: 

Tornando al problemino, hcitool scan per esempio, sia da root che da user, rileva tranquillamente i dispositivi.

potrebbe interessare che ho presenti sia gnome che kde ?

Edit:

Ho smascherato 

```

net-wireless/kbluetooth ~0.4-rc2

```

Funziona alla grande   :Razz: 

Quindi.. il problema è solo, nel mio caso, relativo a Gnome 

Io ci ri-piazzerei un risolto;

Oppure.... provare anche a sistemare l'utility per Gnome ?

Attendo pareri "esperti"  :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

Beh a questo punto aprirei un nuovo thread per le robe di gnome, se ricompilandole o smandrupandole in qualche modo non si rimettono a funzionare.

----------

## ciro64

ok; adesso mi stavo interessando riguardo selinux; poi vedrò per questo problemino.

Grazie ancora per l'aiuto.

comunque Questo OS è davvero unico..... incomparabile, ci ho perso la testa  :Razz: 

Insomma sul mio pc ho messo Gentoo su un hdd, e funtoo e funtoo ~amd64 su un altro.

Sindrome da compilazione sorgenti ?

Bah... è l'invenzione di  genii incredibili.

Sono stupefatto.

Se non mi capiterà di scrivere ancora:

Buon Natale... Buon Anno a tutti.

Ciao

e W Gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

